# bibliotheque sur apple tv2



## pat 06 (16 Décembre 2010)

bonjour; je me retourne vers vous car je ne trouve pas vraiment de solution apres recherche.
j'ai achete il y a peu une atv2 ;l'installation s'est bien passe; j'ai loue et regarde un film sans problemes ;par contre pas de bibliotheque sur la section ordinateurs.
SAUF quand itunes est ouvert. est ce normal???.
de plus pas de trace de atv2 sur itunes a gauche; ni sur pref "appareils"
je suis sur snow leopard avec new mac mini.
maj atv2 faite.
maj itunes faite aujourdhui.
partage a domicile fait 50 fois des 2 cotes.
par contre je n'en suis pas sur il me semble que ca marchait mieux avant la derniere maj que j'ai faite sur atv2 et qui a dure tres longtemps.
ca commence a me fatiguer
pouvez vous m'aider; merci


----------



## Mungopark (16 Décembre 2010)

L'ATV2 ne peut voir le contenu d'iTunes que s'il est lancé, c'est donc normal. Elle n'apparait jamais dans les appareils d'iTunes puisqu'elle ne sert qu'au streaming, elle doit seulement apparaitre dans la liste des hauts-parleurs en bas : c'est le seul moyen de vérifier que la connexion existe depuis iTunes.


----------



## pat 06 (16 Décembre 2010)

bonjour; ok c'est plus clair pour moi
a priori rien a voir cote reglages avec atv1
dommage car je pensais pouvoir lancer mon atv et voir ma bibliotheque sans aller sur le mac et ouvrir itunes; peut etre dans une maj future ;il faut esperer !!!!.
en tout cas merci de m'avoir eclaire et donc tout est ok dans mes reglages.
a bientot sur le forum


----------



## racing01 (8 Janvier 2011)

Hello ,
Je viens juste de brancher mon apple tv 2 et je pense bien avoir configuré l'ensemble car j'ai accès a mon réseau etc...
Mais mon plus gros problème est que je n'arrive pas à accéder à ma bibliothèque ????
Lorsque que j'entre dans ma bibliothèque le message suivant tourne en boucle "accès à votre bibliothèque en cours " et rien ne se passe ????
Même chose lorsque je veux me connecter à l'apple Store " Apple Store indisponible veuillez réessayer plus tard "
Que faire ?????
Merci pour vos suggestions 
Fabien


----------



## Nicole Branquart (8 Janvier 2011)

salut INFORMATION IMPORTANTE
après avoir installé mon apple tv, au bout de dix ou vingt minutes l'écran devient tout vert
 il m'a fallu 15 jours, des essais multiples , changer deux fois la télé, téléphoner partout pour apprendre finalement qu'il y un blog avec les télé SONY et Philips, il faut attendre (combien?) une mise à jour future qui doit régler le problème


----------



## moebius80 (8 Janvier 2011)

j'ai une télé sony et je n'ai pas de problème...


----------



## Laurent Fignon (9 Janvier 2011)

Nicole Branquart a dit:


> 'il y un blog avec les télé SONY et Philips, il faut attendre (combien?) une mise à jour future qui doit régler le problème



Il y a déjà une discussion dédiée à ce problème :
http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/probleme-daffichage-nouvel-appletv-469892.html

Il y a effectivement un bogue avec certains modèles de TV Philips et/ou Sony, mais il semble qu'à la lecture de certains forums, ce soit plutôt certains modèles de TV qui soient à incriminer, leurs connecteurs HDMi ne respectant pas totalement les recommandations des concepteurs de ce type de connexion...

Quoiqu'il en soit ; bon courage !




Laurent F


----------

